# Western Photo Shoot



## LisaCadwell (Nov 6, 2012)

I was invited to go to a photo shoot where there were about 50 or so people involves (models, MUA, Hair stylist, etc). It was fun even though I had to be awake for 33 hours due to work and the shoot. What do you think? Please ignore the watermarks for now... I only put them on there for a bit while people from the shoot are browsing them. They will be coming off. The day was extremely overcast/rainy. And these were taken between 10-12pm. http://www.flickr.com/photos/88986819@N02/

1. 



2. 



3. 



4. 



5. 



6. 



7. 



8. 



9. 



10.


----------



## paigew (Nov 6, 2012)

please post images in thread.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Nov 6, 2012)

Oops... I must have done something wrong. Teaches me to do this as I'm trying to run out the door.

Sorry about that!!!
Lisa


----------



## ronlane (Nov 6, 2012)

I clicked on the images. Nice set.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 6, 2012)

Many classic images; really well done :thumbsup:


----------



## runnah (Nov 6, 2012)

#4 is may favorite. I wish there was a bit more light on the right side of her face. Also I wish the DOF on #8 was reversed.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2012)

I *kinda' dig the Indian maiden* gal...and the blonde cowgirl...wow...that full lower lip she has is sexy--but she kind of has a sneering expression in most of her shots. Not too bad Lisa...looks like it was a fun event!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Nov 6, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Many classic images; really well done :thumbsup:



Thank you. Practice makes better - right? LOL


----------



## LisaCadwell (Nov 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I *kinda' dig the Indian maiden* gal...and the blonde cowgirl...wow...that full lower lip she has is sexy--but she kind of has a sneering expression in most of her shots. Not too bad Lisa...looks like it was a fun event!
> 
> It was a really fun event. The Blonde model WAS hmmm.. a bit into herself. I really couldn't get her to smile or at less smirk. I took someones advice on this shoot and only took 106 pictures total. Instead to the 1000's I normally would have taken. Slowed down and thought about the shots a little more.
> 
> Number 10 is my favorite! My daughter always gives me a funny shot when we are out. This was the one.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Nov 6, 2012)

runnah said:


> #4 is may favorite. I wish there was a bit more light on the right side of her face. Also I wish the DOF on #8 was reversed.



I'm not sure that I am getting the numbers right. I think that when I re-posted the pictures instead of the links I flipped the pictures? #8 is the cutest little girl with the umbrella?


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 6, 2012)

I like 7 but it needs more light


----------



## runnah (Nov 6, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > #4 is may favorite. I wish there was a bit more light on the right side of her face. Also I wish the DOF on #8 was reversed.
> ...




#4 was of the blonde in the cowboy had and #8 was the saddle on the fence.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I *kinda' dig the Indian maiden* gal...and the blonde cowgirl...wow...that full lower lip she has is sexy--but she kind of has a sneering expression in most of her shots. Not too bad Lisa...looks like it was a fun event!



LOL, Derrel, in my post I typed "Me like Indian Princess" and then deleted it.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Nov 6, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I *kinda' dig the Indian maiden* gal...and the blonde cowgirl...wow...that full lower lip she has is sexy--but she kind of has a sneering expression in most of her shots. Not too bad Lisa...looks like it was a fun event!
> ...


----------

